# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Las dos tormentas de pedrisco arrasan con más de 400 hectáreas de frutales

## sergi1907

Noticia del Diario La Mañana de Lleida
Lleida - David Rodríguez  2010-08-04



Los dos temporales de lluvia y granizo que descargaron la tarde del lunes en la provincia de Lleida han dejado un balance de 443 hectáreas de fruta dañadas. Así, el pedrisco ha tenido una afectación de más del 50% en 330 hectáreas de la comarca del Segrià y 113 en el Pla dUrgell. En la primera, los daños se sitúan entre el 60 y el 90%, mientras que en 50 de ellas el grado de afectación es de entre un 60 y un 80%.



En el Pla dUrgell, los destrozos en las citadas 113 hectáreas se encuentran entre el 60 y el 80%, según los primeros análisis realizados ayer por los técnicos del Departament dAgricultura.
A pesar de que la distribución de los daños ha sido muy irregular, las tormentas de pedrisco se han extendido por municipios del Segrià, el Pla dUrgell y la Noguera. Entre éstos, se encuentran Seròs, Massalcoreig, Aitona, La Granja dEscarp, Bell·lloc dUrgell, Bellvís, Sidamon, Torregrossa, Miralcamp, Mollerussa y Fondarella. Aunque el pedrisco descargó mezclado con agua, el responsable del sector de la fruta de Unió de Pagesos (UP), Raül Sales, recordó que la tormenta de granizo cayó en zonas donde ya había dañado los árboles el año pasado. Así, el agricultor explicó que las variedades más tocadas han sido el melocotón y la nectarina en el área comprendida entre el Baix Segre y el Baix Cinca, especialmente en Massalcoreig, y las peras limonera y ercolini. Además, Sales precisó que la blanquilla en estos momentos está ganando calibre, ya que está previsto que se empiece a recoger en un plazo de 10 días.
Precisamente el retraso en la cosecha es lo que ha evitado que los daños en la fruta fueran aún más grave, indicó Sales. Así, señaló que la grave tormenta del año pasado se produjo en un momento en que el volumen de recogida de las variedades era superior. A diferencia de los graves destrozos del año pasado, el responsable de UP comentó que en este caso, al ser menor la afectación, el valor comercial de la fruta será nulo porque tendrá golpes y rasguños. En cambio, las indemnizaciones serán mínimas, ya que la compañía aseguradora Agroseguro sólo abonará en casos de grave afectación. En las tormentas del lunes, la distribución irregular de los daños dificulta que las primas sean elevadas. La segunda precipitación del pasado lunes, que atacó al Pla dUrgell y la Noguera, se notó especialmente en el término municipal de Bellvís. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=03:00:00

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Sergi.

Es la temporada de las granizadas. Es un tema interesante, buscaré información al respecto, pues leí algo hace unos meses en internet. Hay actuaciones desde hace décadas en evitación de este dañino fenómeno atmosférico en la vertiente mediterránea, mi zona era una de las más afectadas casi todos los años con tormentas espeluznantes y es cierto que desde muchos años prácticamente están olvidados los grandes pedriscos.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos. Hola Sergi.
> 
> Es la temporada de las granizadas. Es un tema interesante, buscaré información al respecto, pues leí algo hace unos meses en internet. Hay actuaciones desde hace décadas en evitación de este dañino fenómeno atmosférico en la vertiente mediterránea, mi zona era una de las más afectadas casi todos los años con tormentas espeluznantes y es cierto que desde muchos años prácticamente están olvidados los grandes pedriscos.
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


No quisiera levantar otra vez la liebre, pero un método utilizado en muchas partes es el bombardeo de las nubes con un compuesto (nitrato de plata, creo recordar) para producir la agregación de las gotas y así provocar precipitaciones menos intensas, antes de que llegue a formarse el pedrisco.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Luján.

Yoduro de plata es el compuesto. Pero como bien dices, mejor no mencionar a la bicha :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No quisiera levantar otra vez la liebre, pero un método utilizado en muchas partes es el bombardeo de las nubes con un compuesto (nitrato de plata, creo recordar) para producir la agregación de las gotas y así provocar precipitaciones menos intensas, antes de que llegue a formarse el pedrisco.


Que yo recuerde, hay varios métodos diferentes para combatir la caída del temido granizo, aunque, como en todos los casos, todos tienen sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes  :Embarrassment: 

Los que recuerdo ahora mismo pueden ser, el bombardeo desde avionetas con AgI, los cohetes y las quemas con generadores.

El AgI se utiliza para provocar lluvia artificial haciendo que la nube se condense y precipite. En el caso de las tormentas, no sé el grado de efectividad que tendrá, pero es de suponer, que se debería bombardear nada más ver que se forma una tormenta, antes de que la misma se termine de formar, para provocar que llueva antes de que se formen los granizos. Una vez que los granizos ya estén formados, el yoduro de plata no creo que sirviera ya de mucho, lo único que provocaría sería la precipitación de los mismos  :Confused:  :Embarrassment: 

En cuanto a las quemas con generadores, ni idea, no sé como funcionan esos bichos. Los he visto en algunos montes, pero no por mi zona. Son como una pequeña chimenea conectada a unas pequeñas casetas que supongo es donde guardarán los equipos para tenerlas activas  :Confused:  :Embarrassment: 

Por mi zona, siempre los que he visto de utilizar han sido los cohetes, muchos por cierto, cada vez que hay tormentas parecen las prácticas de los grupos de Artillería  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

En cuanto a la composición de los cohetes, nunca he tenido ocasión de verlos por dentro, pero es de esperar, que lleven algo de pólvora, junto a algún propelente y no sé si llevarán algo de yoduro de plata. Lo que sí se es que funcionan bastante bien de momento, pues tras tirar unos pocos, se hace un claro en la tormenta, sólo dejando un poco de lluvia y rápidamente se aleja. Esa misma tormenta, un par de kms más adelante, una vez que dejan de tirarle cohetes cuando ya no hay frutales, ha descargado una buena tromba de agua y granizos (lo he visto ya unas cuantas veces  :Embarrassment: ), por lo que, parece ser que el método funciona

La verdad que los cohetes meten unos pepinazos muy curiosos, y tras dispararlos, se ve la estela de los mismos cuando suben, y en la zona de impacto contra la tormenta, se observan los claros que dejan.

Ya hace unos cuantos años que no veo caer los granizos, y rara vez, si la tormenta es muy intensa, se dejan ver algunos pero muy pequeños, tan pequeños que tras caer al suelo ya están derretidos.

----------


## jasg555

Joer, no sabía lo de los cohetes.

Hace un año una granizada en madrid me dejó el coche como una pelota de golf.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Joer, no sabía lo de los cohetes.
> 
> Hace un año una granizada en madrid me dejó el coche como una pelota de golf.


Por aquí la verdad funcionan bien.

Los que los utilizan, tienen la lanzadera y tiran unos cuantos si la cosa viene "cargadita"  :Embarrassment: 

El precio y la adquisición de los mismos, ni idea, pero en tiempos, hablando con vecinos míos que son agricultores, creo recordar que me dijeron que eran unas 15.000 pelas por cohete o algo así creo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que sí me resulta curioso es que, buscando por internet sobre los cohetes anti-granizo, me he encontrado bastantes lugares en donde dicen que son totalmente ineficaces contra las tormentas...

J**der, pues se ve que no utilizan los mismos que los de por aquí, porque, estos de aquí, como ya he dicho anteriormente, de momento (esperemos que sigan así  :Smile: ) han funcionado bien. Cada vez que ha venido una tormenta, le han pegado un par de "zurriegazos  :Big Grin: " y sólo ha caído agua, abriendo las tormentas y desplazándolas para que más arriba, por el embalse de Canchales, la zona de Las Tiendas, etc, descarguen todo lo que lleven consigo esas tormentas  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Salut

A ver si los hellineros soplais para que las tormentas lleguen aquí arriba, que tenemos menos frutales y necesitamos el agua!! Jejeje... ya sabeis que tó lo que llueve aquí acaba llegando a Hellín, y sin pedrisco  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver si los hellineros soplais para que las tormentas lleguen aquí arriba, que tenemos menos frutales y necesitamos el agua!! Jejeje... ya sabeis que tó lo que llueve aquí acaba llegando a Hellín, y sin pedrisco


Pues de por sí, aunque no soplen, por allí arriba, debe de azotar de narices cada vez que se acerque una...no????  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, mi pueblo está en la vertiente mediterránea de chiripa... de hecho está al noroeste del grueso del sistema montañoso, por lo que está más expuesto a las borrascas atlánticas que a las tormentas mediterráneas.

Las tormentas mediterráneas suelen descargar más por el este de la Sierra de Segura, generalmente aún en la Región de Murcia (ríos Mula, Quípar & cía). Los primeros municipios albaceteños (Nerpio, Letur, Yeste) presentan un cierto equilibrio entre tormentas mediterráneas y borrascas atlánticas.

Pero sí, aquí a veces se ven diluvios universales...

----------

